

3D Photography: Capturing light fields with an iPhone. - abedavis
http://www.capertureapp.com/

======
jgeorge
Late to reply to this but I downloaded your app and tried it out. It took a
little getting used to (the tutorial in the app wasn't particularly clear the
first time through it, but made sense the 2nd time through). Pretty neat!

------
abedavis
Hi guys, I'm a PhD student at MIT and I turned my research into a free iOS app
called Caperture. I hope some of you will like it. Cheers!

